# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  طریقه رسم بیضی

## ASedJavad

سلام
چطور میشه یک بیضی رو با داشتن  بردارهای  شعاع بزرگ و  کوچکش رسم کرد؟
یعنی طبق تصویر ،با داشتن دو بردار u1 و  u2 بیضی رو رسم کنیم؟

Capture.JPG

----------


## ASedJavad

جوابش رو خودم پیدا کردم:

function ellips( u1,u2 )
%UNTITLED2 Summary of this function goes here
%   Detailed explanation goes here
%
% Standard 2D cartesian coordinates
% Minor and Major semi-axes in an ellipse

if isequal(size(u1),size([1 1]))
    ax1 = u1';
else
    ax1=u1;
end
if isequal(size(u2),size([1 1]))
    ax2 = u2';
else
    ax2=u2;
end

% 2*pi takes you around the unit circle
theta = 0:(pi/64):(2*pi);

% Plot the ellipse
plot( ax1(1)*cos(theta)+ax2(1)*sin(theta), ...
      ax1(2)*cos(theta)+ax2(2)*sin(theta), ...
      'r-')
% hold the figure, so we can add to it
hold on

% Plot the semi-axes
plot( [0 ax1(1)], [0 ax1(2)], 'b--d' )
plot( [0 ax2(1)], [0 ax2(2)], 'b--x' )

% OK, we're done with this plot
hold off

% turn on the grid in the plot
grid on

% make the plot square (so circles look like circles!)
axis('square')

end

----------

